# Anyone know where to find this tool?



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/D-O-Smith-BT1...d=1453679897&sr=8-1&keywords=D.O.+Smith+BT12R

My favorite tool for broken shower arms.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I take a small hackzall blade, cut ino the threads and just peel it out


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mine too, I've had it about 15-20 years. Can't remember where I got it.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've always had success with this type











Tried this one twice and they both snapped


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have my eye on a rectorseal golden grip internal wrench. They seem to be good quality but I'm just an apprentice so it is not yet on my shopping list.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The Dane said:


> I have my eye on a rectorseal golden grip internal wrench. They seem to be good quality but I'm just an apprentice so it is not yet on my shopping list.


It works great with a 20v Dewalt impact


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

stecar said:


> I take a small hackzall blade, cut ino the threads and just peel it out


Gee, I never knew there was another way. I've just been making people stop using their shower until I find one of these tools 

I have other means to remove them, I just know what works best _for me_ and I want another, since someone decided they wanted my old one more than me


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I know this may not help but they sell those at my supply house.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I know this may not help but they sell those at my supply house.


What supply house...please!!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

hroark2112 said:


> What supply house...please!!


If I had to guess, Niagra plumbing in Garden Grove, Ca


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> What supply house...please!!


http://vicssupply.com/

Ask for Mike, let him know Ben From Sinks to Sewers sent you and he should be able to help you


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

hroark2112 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/D-O-Smith-BT1...d=1453679897&sr=8-1&keywords=D.O.+Smith+BT12R
> 
> My favorite tool for broken shower arms.



Thats a Wheeler‑Rex 87050 Nipple Chuck. Can get them on Amazon for under $40.00


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Wheeler Rex on ebay. Watch out on ebay, they show a lot of cheap ones under Stanley Proto I believe, picture shows similar style but they're all the garbage cam version.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272028597604?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Wilde Tool website, can probably find them cheaper elsewhere.

http://wildetool.com/catid.cfm?id=723


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

here is one that works on the same principal as the op has..under $15.00, I dont know how good it works, but for the price its worth a try..http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pasco-4511-...133375?hash=item4af55d9eff:g:Y~AAAOSwnH1WaFNe
did some more looking at ebay and found the exact ones, made by wheeler rex..http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheeler-Rex-87101-Three-Nipple-Chucks-Set-1-2-3-4-1-87050-87075-87100/251999836388?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D7a0a921b15444e63b6be4e7d8ad7e5a1%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D272028597604


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

If you do a search on ebay for..internal pipe wrench.. you will find several brands and designs that look good...


----------

